# Item Found at Westwater



## gobigohome (Jul 18, 2007)

QuietHunter said:


> David Garcia. Found something with your name on it at Westwater. Message me with the identity and I will get it to you.


Can you post the initials of the name. We were just on westwater and god knows what I could have lost... Or were it was found


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

gobigohome said:


> Can you post the initials of the name. We were just on westwater and god knows what I could have lost... Or were it was found


Are you David Garcia, or do you know him? If so, message me. Item was found in the parking lot at Westwater.


----------



## gobigohome (Jul 18, 2007)

Nope sorry. He was not on our trip. Nor do I know him. Thanks for the PM and have fun boating


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## findellw (Jul 1, 2010)

I know Dave. I PM'ed his number to you.


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks. Owner found.


----------

